# Ham Loaf Breakfast Fatty



## cramerfunk (Jul 27, 2011)

The only place I've ever heard of ham loaf is at Fareway Stores in Iowa. My coworkers think I'm weird cause I make em stop every time we roll through Sioux City. Not sure what ham loaf is,, I think its ground ham with a bit of pork added, all I know is its good.








Green peppers, onion hash browns all fried up in butter, let that cool a bit.







Tossed that stuff in a 1 gal ziploc with some cheese.







Packed that stuff real tight in a ziploc and folded it over a bit so it would fit in the hamloaf wrap. Tossed it in the freezer for a couple hours so it doesn't break up when i wrap it in the fatty.







The stuffing ready to roll.







Wrapped up and sprinkled with jeff's rub.







smoked in the MS 40 with AMNS bourban barrel dust.

Sliced and ready to eat. I had a friend over who also makes fattys and he said mine was the best ever... win.


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 27, 2011)

looks good , nice bacon wrap
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





r


----------



## meateater (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks great !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice job!

Looks delicious!


----------



## terry colwell (Jul 28, 2011)

Now thats how I like my bacon done,, nice and crisp, none of that mushy stuff for me,,, Looks great


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks great and that's some nice crispy lookin bacon! MMMMMM. Never tried using it for a fatty. Is the ham loaf you use, premixed (with the eggs, crackers, seasonings, brown sugar) or is it just the ground ham and pork? What wood did you use to smoke it?

I grew up in Southern Ohio and we had ham loaf (homemade back then by my grandmothers) but they now have premixed in the supermarkets. Also found it premixed at a little mom and pop smokehouse/butcher shop north of Pittsburgh, PA. I now live in Colorado and they have no idea what it is here, so I make my own and glaze it with a brown sugar/pineapple juice, dijon mustard baked in the oven.


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking good from over the border


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 29, 2011)

Great job it looks yummy


----------



## alelover (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks great. Never heard of ham loaf. Sounds like a great use for it. That would be great with some scrambled eggs all thrown on a nice big kaiser roll.


----------



## jjwesley (Jul 30, 2011)

It really looks great.  If you posted it, I muissed it.  What is the mixture/ratio of the wrapping (pork?, ham?, other ingredients?  Thanks JJ


----------



## azron (Jul 30, 2011)

I know what a ham loaf is, i have family in the Sioux Falls area spent many a summer in either Marion,Luverne or Sioux city.  BTW looks good, look into making a fatty piston, it works great.


----------



## bmbrboi (Jul 31, 2011)

AzRon said:


> I know what a ham loaf is, i have family in the Sioux Falls area spent many a summer in either Marion,Luverne or Sioux city.  BTW looks good, look into making a fatty piston, it works great.


If you don't want to make a fatty piston, you can always "borrow" your wife/girlfriends/moms cookie dough press! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Great looking fatty and using the ziplock to make the loaf was an awesome idea!

Ash


----------



## allen (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice looking fattie, I was born and raised in Sioux City, Did the wrapping on the ham loaf say where it was made?Might be locally made here


----------



## rdknb (Aug 4, 2011)

yummy got to love a fattie


----------



## roller (Aug 4, 2011)

Now that is a good looking Fattie...Nice wrap...


----------



## venture (Aug 4, 2011)

Excellent post!  Pass me a plate!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tomn (Aug 9, 2011)

Ham loaf is big here in western Pennsylvania. You can buy it pre-made in pans ready for the oven or buy the mix for your own creative efforts.

My Mom, and now my wife, mix the ground ham with crushed graham cracker crumbs and top with a dry mustard glaze. I love it.

 -Tom

2011 N FL Gathering attendee


----------



## slownlow (Aug 9, 2011)

looks great nice job


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2011)

Hmmmmm, Looks real good from Here!!!

Bear


----------



## cramerfunk (Aug 16, 2011)

The Ham Loaf was from Fareway Grocery in Sioux City. I have no idea whats in it, there is no bread/crackers added. I guess its just ground ham. I didn't add anything to the hamloaf to help it stick, the bacon held it all together.

Smoked in the AMNS with Bourbon barrel dust in the AMNS. (just had some dust i wanted to get rid of. woulda been better with some apple)

I've found i get better results with the thin cut bacon,, the thick stuff doesn't wanna crisp up as well.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 16, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, great job

How the heck did I miss this one?


----------



## mgu42 (Jan 26, 2013)

Ham loaf is equal parts ground ham, ground pork and ground beef..... I am from Iowa and it has been around for years.   I use to make my own but being Fareway mixes it for me I now buy the meat already mixed....


----------



## big griz (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great!


----------

